# int zu double umwandeln? Geht das?



## MG42_a64dx86 (21. Jan 2009)

Also habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte **int** zu ''double## umwandeln.
hab gegoogelt, aber da kommt zu 99,9% immer die Umwandlung in umgekehrter Reihenfolge, oder das Ergebnis entspricht nich den Erwartungen (vlt. geht das ja gar nich in einem Schritt?).
Dürfte doch aber möglich sein? (Auch in Bezug mit Arrays?)
Gruß MG42 ??? :L


----------



## 0x7F800000 (21. Jan 2009)

an welcher stelle gibt's denn probleme?

```
int x=1234613;
double y=x;
```
gibt keine fehlermeldungen und nicht mal warnungen, es wird einfach in aller stille implizit gecastet.
Wenn du von int nach double castest, gibt es nicht einmal verlust an genauigkeit (was bei allen anderen kombinationen long<->double long<->float int<->float freilich nicht mehr der fall ist)


----------



## Spin (21. Jan 2009)

Les dir doch mal Typcasting durch.

Impliziertes Casten:

z.B.: short in int

short x = 280;
int a = x;

Explizit

int a = 1357;
	short x = (short) a;



Explizietes Casten erfolgt immer mit Datenverlust, gruß spin


----------



## 0x7F800000 (21. Jan 2009)

Spin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Explizietes Casten erfolgt immer mit Datenverlust, gruß spin


byte <-> char -> short -> int -> long
int -> double 
ist doch alles ohne Datenverlust ???:L


----------



## Ebenius (21. Jan 2009)

Er meint die Casts die *ex*plizit gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## MG42_a64dx86 (22. Jan 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich ein Array mit double anlegen, wobei per Eingabe Anzahl von Abfragen realisier werden, ohne Integer zu verwenden ->
bsp:
double x[], y;
x =new double [y]

so wäre es nach muster:

int y;
double x;

x = new int [y];

Aber leider geht es nicht mit einem Datentyp und int y in double umwandeln iss auch nich so das wahre...


----------



## mahe (22. Jan 2009)

So ist das auch ein ziemlich Schmarrn.

Du kannst selbstverständlich ein Array von Doubles anlegen und die Größe per Integer übergeben (das macht auch durchaus Sinn!).


```
int y;
double x[];

x = new double[y];
```


----------

